# Puppy cut for Schnauzer



## pcather

My schnauzer puppy is ready for her first haircut. I don't want a traditional schnauzer cut. I have some pictures to take to the groomer. 

I've been reading on grooming and am a bit confused. If I'm correct the two main schnauzer cuts are just using clippers which removes topcoat. The other is stripping which leaves the topcoat and thins the undercoat. (for show dogs)

I don't want either. I'm thinking I want both to just be trimmed just a little in order to maintain the puppy look she has now. Is this right? Is there a problem with asking for this? How do I ask for this? If this isn't right what should I ask for.

I read somewhere if the topcoat is shaved off it never comes back. Is this true? How could this be as it seems to be growing? I'm so confused. I'm afraid if I get the wrong cut she won't ever be the same. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Graco22

Welcome to the board. You are on the right track with stripping and clipping, but not totally correct in the differences. Clipping is what most pets have done. It is much less expensive and time consuming for the pet. However, it will cause the coat to become soft, and generally, lighter in color. For a pet, its not a big deal, especially on a schnauzer. (on some terriers like an airedale, the black and red will turn into curly poodlelike hair in gray and buff color from clipping). Stripping/hand plucking, etc. is pulling the hairs out, so that new coat grows in its place. This is what the coat is meant to do, and is not painful, like it sounds. Only the dead coat is pulled, so no pain. This will keep the coats harsh texture, and bright colors. However, its very expensive, and time consuming, needing done every week to 2 weeks to maintain the look, and not practical for most pets. 

So,lol, to answer you questions. If you just want your pup trimmed, make sure to say that. Make sure they understand you DO NOT WANT a schnauzer cut in any way, shape or form. Tell them a teddy bear cut, or one length ALL OVER, and make sure they understand what you are saying. Don't let them brush you off and leave thinking they know it..Most people with Schn. get some variation of the breed trims, so sometimes as a groomer, we have to reset our brains..lol If you do not want a schnauzer face, tell them you want a round face, teddy face, etc..Pictures are GREAT and really help us know what you mean, as everyone has a different way of explaining things, and sometimes our teddy face isn't the next person's idea of a teddy face. I do one schnauzer in a one length all over clip and a round face with long ears..Looks like a mix breed clip or shih basic clip, etc..but its very cute! All my other schn. are breed faces.  

Having her clipped will not ruin her. She will just lose that harshness to her coat, which she doesn't even have yet because she is still a puppy anyway. Schnauzers are a very difficult breed to handstrip. Most every schn pet you see is clipped, and they look just fine.


----------



## pcather

Thanks That was very helpful.


----------



## echo8287

I have 2 Mini Schnauzers. When I got them from the breeder, one was cut and one was not. The cut one was gray and white. The one that wasn't cut was almost black and white and kind of bushy or wooly. It took me awhile to order some new clippers. I have always cut all my dogs hair.(the ones that were supposed to be cut). 

Well to my surprise when I finally did trim them both, they looked EXACTLY the same> gray and white. So now(they are coming up on 2 years old, I can't believe it) I trim them to look like Schnauzers with the exception of the noses and head. One I purposely leave a little different, then I know who I've got in the bed at night rooting me out of the way so they can sleep better. Their hair also doesn't grow at the same rate. One grows a lot faster than the other. I am fixing to trim them again. I'll try to post a pic, so Graco and Loves Sophie and the others can tell me what I'm doing wrong. They are always very helpful,David
Here's the pic,also includes my daughter's Yorkie>


----------



## MoonStr80

Hello Schnauzer Owners  
I have a Miniature Schnauzer myself name Frankie .. The best source is ask the groomer to have it cut all around. Hand Stripping is whole different grooming only for (DOG SHOWING)

I've here a site you can check into if you're interested! I can always PM you some cute pictures to show the groomer as well 

http://britmorschnauzers.com/groom.html

I also forgot to add .. Be sure to ask the groomer to cut the skirt, leggy (furnishings), if you want to leave the beard or the brows be sure to remind them to only trim it short too


----------

